# Shipway's 1/350 scale USS Texas question



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

HI,

I was wondering if anyone here who is into Naval ship modeling has ever worked on the Iron Shipway's 1/350 scale USS Texas, or any of their other resin models. How is the casting and overall quality. My main concer is bubbling and any warping of the hull.

Thanks
Here's their link: http://www.commanderseries.com/pages/Texas.htmlhttp://www.commanderseries.com/pages/Texas.html


----------

